# Training OH finger tricks



## Inusagi (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't do the moves fast although I know how to do the moves.

So if you got any tips to get the OH moves faster, post it here.


----------



## cdzoan (Jan 23, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> I can't do the moves fast although I know how to do the moves.
> 
> So if you got any tips to get the OH moves faster, post it here.



just keep practicing, it'll come


----------



## adragast (Jan 24, 2008)

look at the videos that ryosuke mondo and gilles posted in this forum


----------



## Rama (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol, look at the title of this thread, it says it all ''Training''.


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 24, 2008)

Rama said:


> Lol, look at the title of this thread, it says it all ''Training''.



The question was actually HOW do I train. Solving the cube alot, or what?
Yeah, I forgot to mention it .


----------



## Rama (Jan 24, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, look at the title of this thread, it says it all ''Training''.
> ...



I am the type of guy who just practises alot solves, I wouldn't know how else you could become faster with OH.


----------



## Lofty (Jan 24, 2008)

I practice lots of solves too.
Practice pairing up from different angles. Look to see how you can make pairs that you wouldn't normally think about in 2H.
also I did my PLL's over and over and did PLL time attacks.


----------



## alexc (Jan 25, 2008)

I think that you should just practice basic triggers. If you are left handed with one handed like me, you could just practice R U', R' U, R U R' U', and other common tricks. For example, for R U R' U' *6 OH, I can get about 9 seconds. This means I'm turning a little less than 3 moves a second. I am not that good at OH, and I have a terrible OH cube, so I probably could get sub 8.


----------



## doubleyou (Feb 1, 2008)

when I walk down the street I always have my cube in my pocket (who doesnt  ) I have developed the habbit of scrambling it OH whenever I walk or take the train (when I have company, so they dont know) 
when I am alone it never stays in the pocket...

just doing random moves over and over helps you build your dextarity


----------



## doubleyou (Feb 1, 2008)

also as Lofty said, look at pairing in new ways. cube rotation is HORRIBLE onehanded, so often you need to do double layer moves to make it easier.

I am bad with OH myself. but I get better .just about the 1 min mark


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 8, 2008)

Me too! I just started to seriously OH. PB 46.88s from today! http://www.speedsolving.com/images/smilies/smile.gif



doubleyou said:


> when I walk down the street I always have my cube in my pocket (who doesnt  ) I have developed the habbit of scrambling it OH whenever I walk or take the train (when I have company, so they dont know)
> when I am alone it never stays in the pocket...
> 
> just doing random moves over and over helps you build your dextarity


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 10, 2008)

alexc said:


> I think that you should just practice basic triggers. If you are left handed with one handed like me, you could just practice R U', R' U, R U R' U', and other common tricks. For example, for R U R' U' *6 OH, I can get about 9 seconds. This means I'm turning a little less than 3 moves a second. I am not that good at OH, and I have a terrible OH cube, so I probably could get sub 8.



I like that practice alg. I just did R U R' U' *6 OH in 4.64s, which gives 5.17 moves/second.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 11, 2008)

you are crazy Gunnar! I can't turn that fast 2 handed!


----------



## Lofty (Mar 11, 2008)

oh thats fun! I'm trying to get sub 4  I have 4.11 so far...
Edit: 4.02...


----------



## Rama (Mar 12, 2008)

Lofty said:


> oh thats fun! I'm trying to get sub 4  I have 4.11 so far...
> Edit: 4.02...



3.90 fifth try. 
3.73 ninth try.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 14, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> I like that practice alg. I just did R U R' U' *6 OH in 4.64s, which gives 5.17 moves/second.



L' U' L U is so much easier right-handed 

Tim.


----------

